# Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten​*
https://www.hna.de/lokales/fritzlar...ldangler-ziehen-fische-aus-teich-8417225.html

Das interessante am Artikel über Fischdiebstahl/Wildfischen aus der HNA ist nicht, das es auch in Nordhessen, hier in Wabern,  Fälle von Fischwilderei, Diebstahl und Schwarzangeln gibt.

Das kennen Angler und Vereine ja aus ganz Deutschland.

Legangeln, Reusen, Langleinen und was da alles verwendet wird, neben normalem Angelgerät.

Ein Mitglied des Angelvereines Wabern fand einen Kescher, den er bis zum näheren Hinsehen für den vergessenen Kescher eines Angelkollegen hielt. 

Was aber nähere Betrachtung nicht standhielt, es handelte sich wohl um Gerät zum Elektrofischen laut HNA:


> _Als sich Roth den Kescher genau ansah, war klar: Damit ist niemand aus dem Verein unterwegs. Es handelte sich um ein Konstrukt mit einem Kupferring und Leuchten. Schließt man den Kescher an eine Batterie an und hält ihn in das Gewässer, werden die Fische durch den Strom betäubt oder getötet._



--------------------------------------------​
Wenn jetzt Schwarzfischer (das hat ja nun wirklich NIX mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun) nun für ihren Diebstahl auch schon Elektrogerät einsetzen, kann man drauf warten, was da die näxte Stufe sein wird.

Dynamit wäre wohl noch effektiver - aber wohl zu laut...

Dass man mit geeignetem Elektrogerät aber sehr schnell und leise an geeigneten Gewässern eine Menge Fisch stehlen kann, wird sicher jedem einleuchten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## florianparske (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> Dass man mit geeignetem Elektrogerät aber sehr schnell und leise an geeigneten Gewässern eine Menge Fisch stehlen kann, wird sicher jedem einleuchten.



Nunja, ganz so einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht...
Gerade bei einem stehenden Gewässer mit größerer Fläche wird es schwierig.
Man bräuchte schon eine ernorme Stromstärke, um einen entsprechenden Wirkungskreis hinzubekommen...
Es kommt dann noch auf die Tiefe und die Leitfähigkeit des Gewässers an.
Und wenn die Fische dann schnell betäubt oder sogar getötet werden, sinken diese zum Grund und sind i.d.R. auch nicht mehr erreichbar.

Und mit einer normalen Batterie kommt man ohne entsprechende Elektronik auch nicht zum Ergebnis, da reichen die 12 oder 24 Volt bei weitem nicht aus....

Und kann mir einer erklären, wozu da Leuchten am Kescher waren??? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Florian


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Dass Licht als ein bewährtes Lockmittel für die meisten Fischarten bekannt ist- zumind da sind die Leuchten ja nur logisch eigentlich...


----------



## Lorenz (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Schwarzfischer (...) nun für ihren Diebstahl auch schon Elektrogerät einsetzen, ...



Aus Italien ist das schon seit Jahren bekannt. Im www finden sich Bilder von Kühltruhen und -anhängern voll Fisch.

Auf die schnelle z.B.:
http://video.repubblica.it/edizione...me-po-blitz-del-corpo-forestale/263512/263880
https://medium.com/@mariateresasantaguida/pesca-di-frodo-23bf984da90e
...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*



florianparske schrieb:


> Nunja, ganz so einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht...
> Gerade bei einem stehenden Gewässer mit größerer Fläche wird es schwierig.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja:
AN GEEIGNETEN GEWÄSSERN


----------



## MikeHawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Bei uns am See haben Sie schon Russen mit Tauchgerät und Harpune erwischt...konnte man vom Ufer nachts ganz gut beobachten dank ihrer Taschenlampen....


----------



## harzsalm (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Als ich noch im Harz wohnte,sind in den 50 er Jahren  2 Typen mit Kurbelindukter vom Feldtelefon in einem  kleinen Holzkasten getarnt in den Forellenfluss Oder  gelaufen. Kabel mit Blechdeckel unter den Steinen gelegt und gekurbelt.Die Forellen schwammen mit dem Bauch nach oben und  wurden gewildert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Die alten Herren war schon erfinderisch ,-)) - harte Story!


----------



## Xantenangler (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Hallo zusammen,
zum E-Fischen reicht eine 12V Batterie.Ist den normalen
Handgeräten auch verbaut.
Stromstärke natürlich abhängig von der Leitfähigkeit des Gewässers. 2A sind aber ausreichend.

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## nostradamus (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Hallo,

bin gerade sehr begeistert, dass Thomas wieder so gut informiert ist! Hut ab! 

Ich habe den artikel erst vor einer stunde gelesen und war sprachlos! 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass unsere Vereinsteiche 5 m neben den besagten Teichen liegen und daher hat diese Nachricht für überraschung gesorgt! 

ich selber hatte an unserem teich schon ein witziges erlebnis. Ich war abends am fischen und hatte kein licht an, als plötzlich ein auto auf der anderen seite des teiches parkte, leute ausstiegen und ihre angeln aufbauten und einwarfen.... . Nachdem ich mir das ganze angesehen hatte machte ich mein Licht an und konnte feststellen, wie schnell sie waren zu packen und zu fahren... . Paar minuten später sah ich, dass sie einfach en einen anderen teich gefahren sind und gefischt haben.... . 

Klasse das ganze!

Mario


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten*

Hallo,



> kann man drauf warten, was da die näxte Stufe sein wird.
> 
> Dynamit wäre wohl noch effektiver - aber wohl zu laut...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es Anfang Juni eine Pressemeldung, wo anscheindend mit Explosivstoff Fische gewildert wurden. Wurde zumindest anhand der übrigen Kadaver so vermutet.

Ich will hier keine Gebrauchsanweisung verbreiten, aber wenn meine Quellen stimmen, reicht schon eine verschließbare Flasche, ein leicht erhältiches Pulver und etwas Wasser.

Stellnetze wurden bei uns in der Gegend auch schon geborgen.

Und auch Rehkadaver im Naherholungsgebiet, die anscheinend mit Drahtschlingen erlegt und dann  aus der Decke geschlagen und zerlegt  wurden.

Laut Pressesprecher der Polizei aber kein Anlass für verstärkte Streifenfahrten oder Kontrollen.


----------

